# Keasbey & Mattison Bottle



## scout (Mar 24, 2004)

Found a bottle that says Keasbey & Matti on the side but the bottom says Keasbey Mattison Philada.  Any idea about dates and such?


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi Scout and welcome to the Forum. I have a light Saphire blue Keasby & Mattison Philadelphia. They were founded in 1873 as a pharmaceutical co. Keasby being the financier and Mattison being the chemist. In the 1880's, the co. started leaning heavily toward the Asbestos field and the production of pharmaceuticals fell off. I don't believe there is much monatary value in any of them. (Mine is book valued @ about $6.00.) But it's still a beautiful little bottle and a nice addition to my collection. Hope this helps,  Kelley


----------



## scout (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks. Yes it does help. Your info means that it is probably a late 1800's bottle. And, yes, it's still neat to have around.


----------

